# Truth in 24 “European Version”?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I speak under correction: 

We all know about the first version of “Truth in 24” with Jason Statham who did the commentary. But during the 2009 Le Mans the Radio Le Mans team was speaking to a motorsport commentator, he was introduced as the voice of Dakar, apparently the European Dakar highlight show’s commentator. However while they were speaking to him they said he did a second version of Truth in 24, exactly the same script but with him speaking instead of Mr Statham. A sort of “European version” of Truth in 24. 

I cannot recall his name. 

I remembered about this while following the Dakar this year, now I am wondering if there is any truth behind this. I speak completely under correction. Does anyone know of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Not sure but in case you care to spend the time you can probably listen to the archives on the Radio Le Mans website or on iTunes.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I finally went and listened to the Radio Le Mans archives, and I was lucky, I took a guess on which one to listen to, relative to where I remember hearing it during the 09 race and i was right first time, which was lucky. 

Take a listen to Le Mans 2009 part 5 at time spot 18:15 min,sec. 
Download here: 
http://audio.mpix.org.uk/lemans2009/2009_lm24_r5.mp3

It is Toby Moody, a British Motorsport Commentator who does Moto GP and Dakar for Eurosport. He did a voice over for the European version, they had to pay Jason Statham again for the rights for a European Version, so they used Mr Moody

I googled his name along with “Truth in 24” here is a link http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=5508588715&topic=9924 
They speak about it and people say they have copies of it...now this begs the question, where can one get hold of or download this “European Version” ?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

And as luck would have it, the only full version of Truth in 24 on youtube, is the Toby Moody version. 

Part 1 of 13 is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moDj4fR4suM&feature=related

The copy is not very good, the sound is not very nice, however one can clearly hear it is not Mr Statham speaking...it is the exact same script though...

anyone know of a better quality download somewhere?


----------

